# The Cat Did It.



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We do not have an indoor Cat!!!!


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

*laugh* I think she wished you would! :-D


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Too funny, Looks like Smarty had a lot of fun..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

The shredding gene strikes again!! :biggrin1: We had our own toilet paper disaster this morning. If either of us forgets to shut the bathroom door, then the inevitable occurs. :nono:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You need to teach Smarty to not let the cat in!!!

BTW--we now keep the TP on the back of the toilet, because people kept leaving the BR door open.

Thanks for the morning laugh....ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHAHAHA Thats soooo funny! Cute photo!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Sandi, i think we 'hav' the same cat!! :bolt:  
(i have to say Tripp is the shredder-Dreamer is innocent!)


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK! That photo is priceless! He looks like the CAT WHO ATE THE CANARY!!:eyebrows: :angel:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! How funny!

Mine don't bother the T.P., but they will wait and check the garbage can in the bathroom for an empty t.p. tube. If those get left in the garbage by mistake, it's instant entertainment. They bat it around for a bit and then begin tearing it up. Cardboard is so messy when wet and shredded.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bounce:How funny!:bounce:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I blamed my husband for this one. He gave her the empty tube yesterday. After the clean up we went out and then had to have her second "Butt Bath !!!!:bathbaby:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Don't you just love the look of innocence? If you really did have cats, they could convince you that the silly cat did it of course, even though they are standing right above the mess. I just love that. When Brady does something he is not supposed to, he just looks at me with that looks of "No way, it wasn't me:suspicious:". Great pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tee hee. Tripp looks like he knows he's guilty. But Smarty...looks very proud of his shredding ability.... Cash is my shredder. pee pads are his favorites- likes to pulverize them so there is a fine white film all over everything including him.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Those pictures are classics!! They so clearly depict that shredding gene!  Thank you for putting a smile on my face


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

As a relatively new Havanese owner I'm so glad to know Shadow isn't the only one who loves shredding toilet paper! We've had to start shutting the doors to keep her away from it. There have been times when she's had the very same look on her face and mess surrounding her as Smarty does in his picture 

~Leslie


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahaha...thats awesome... you can all use Sinatra as a scapegoat! He does this whenever there's a roll of tp left out..cept I don't take pictures..I'm usually chasing him around the house with the broom..lol 

..darn cat


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So funny ound: 
Mine don't get the TP, but paper towels, beware :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tissues, also. My Mom keeps them in her sleeve and she is always dropping them around the house.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Doesnt matter where or what it is, if its shreddable Tripp will find it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, these pictures are a hoot! It seems like no matter how old the Havanese are, they'll be shredders 'til the end. LOL LOVE the look on Tripp's face!!!   

Smartypants there seems rather proud of his accomplishment! :rockon: :thumb:


----------

